# Aluminum pump jacks



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I would also recommend that you check craigslist or with other contractor/friends. Three years ago I bought a set of poles and jacks for $660 from a large siding company that was slowing down. I have only used them 4 or 5 times in three years, but it's nice to know I have em when I need em.


----------

